# Guessing the Present



## AlwaysTheButler (Feb 24, 2015)

When a villager gives me a delivery quest and the receiving villager asks me to guess the type of item in the present, 100% of the time it is clothing. Do they give each other anything besides clothing? Have you guys ever seen anything different?


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope.. Clothing always, but ones I had furniture.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not sure if you mean in that guessing game specifically... but within it, I once got a piece of furniture (pure luck, that), and outside of it, Caroline once gave Victoria a coconut.

Come to think of it, even outside that minigame, the gifts tend to be 98% clothing.


----------



## scartwright (Feb 24, 2015)

I've had fruit, furniture, even flooring once. Although it is usually clothing, it's not always bad. I'm actually wearing a shirt Biff gave me this morning.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've only ever had clothing as well. I didn't even know it could be something else because it's ALWAYS clothing for me!


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 24, 2015)

It's usually clothes, but I've guessed wrong. Once it was furniture and just a minute ago it was wallpaper.


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Feb 24, 2015)

I used to guess the middle option every time and it worked a few times then started to always be clothing. So now I always guess clothing (because when I don't have to play the guessing game it's always clothing!) But inevitably it's some other thing! Mine are forever giving each other fruit and wallpaper, but ONLY when they ask me to guess what it is!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 24, 2015)

Every time I guess clothing it's furniture, and every time I guess furniture it's clothing. I don't think I've ever seen anything else. I vaguely remember someone getting a lychee once but chances are that was just a standard run-of-the-mill delivery, not a "guess what it is and I'll give you a present" one.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 24, 2015)

That's how the game goes, you usually get clothes as your reward.

When I do the guessing game, I always ask for Furniture, nothing else.


----------



## pillow bunny (Feb 24, 2015)

that's what i thought too, but once i guessed clothes and got furniture. clothing is by far the most common result though so always guess it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mine are pretty much clothing every time its opened, but sometimes mine is wallpaper which is weird...


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 24, 2015)

I generally end up getting clothing. Less commonly it ends up being furniture, though I have had a rare few times
where I was given wallpaper as well. =oc


----------



## jcnorn (Feb 24, 2015)

I have very rarely clothing :O It's mostly furniture or wallpaper/flooring. Though of course, when I do finally guess furniture it's clothing. I'm always wrong on those things!


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Feb 24, 2015)

Am I really the only one who cheats and saves the game before delivering the present just to see if it's something good I could take for myself?  it's how I got bamboo waaaaaaaay earlier than I shouldve haha


----------



## roseflower (Feb 24, 2015)

It seems to be clothing most of the time. So I always guess clothing.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Feb 24, 2015)

I mostly see furniture, clothing and food.


----------



## PandaMasque (Feb 24, 2015)

one time I picked clothes and it was wallpaper. like wut. why would you leave wallpaper behind at your neighbor's house??


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 24, 2015)

I hate it when they send each other clothes, talk about bad fashion choices


----------



## Hypno KK (Feb 26, 2015)

I've gotten furniture and fruits. Clothing seems more common, though.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Feb 26, 2015)

It's usually clothing I find, but I have had villagers give other things too... Usually furniture if it's not clothing. I just guess clothing every time to be safe. XD


----------



## CJODell62 (Feb 27, 2019)

I despise this game.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 27, 2019)

It's always clothing for me. It was furniture once.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2019)

It always used to be clothing for me but I’ve seen more of a variety lately! It’s usually furniture if not clothes though


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 27, 2019)

Most of the time, it was clothes, but I also had two or three times floors.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 27, 2019)

I always guess clothing because I noticed that's what my villagers usually gave each other and I'm right probably 95% of the time.  On the rare occasions that it's not clothing, it's usually furniture, but I think it's been wallpaper at least once.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2019)

Typically clothes for me as well; it has been some time since I have gotten this prompt however.


----------

